# Can you suffer severe loss of appetitite with IBS?



## Emii (Sep 30, 2010)

Is it normal to suffer loss of appetite with ibs. I think i might have ibs-a but i dont know yet, i have not been diagnosed but I have been said that it is most likely ibs and they will carry out more tests. im only 16 and they dont like to diagnose it too early, they would rather call it re-occurent abdominal pain syndrome, which is basically ibs in precise terms. Help?! I suffered from an eating disorder and have recovered but because of the massive diet change back to certain foods i cut out i think i developed ibs and never feel hungry much anymore even now im better.Please reply if you can help, it really worries me!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people lose appetite no matter which thing actually is causing pain or other illness.Depends on how the physical stress hits you.Lack of appetite is not a specific IBS symptom.


----------

